
“Pokemon Go” being used to stage robberies, police say - sverige
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/robbery-suspects-using-pokemon-go-to-target-victims-police-say/
======
CarolineW
Previous submissions of this story:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12070093](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12070093)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12068921](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12068921)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12068073](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12068073)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12067774](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12067774)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12067526](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12067526)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12067422](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12067422)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12067200](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12067200)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12066749](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12066749)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12066134](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12066134)

